# River Rods.



## gulf coast rodworks (Apr 3, 2012)

Built two Rods for customer today. each 5ft. length fast tip. split grip. with 12 micro guides on each one. butt wrap. name bass decal exc. a bait casting rod. with lews reels on each on with braid. good thing. he said he could put a lure on a dime at 20 ft. with this set up. his father had one built years ago. he let me throw it when he came to pick up. he was right... i just thought it was a strange build. learning things every day.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*River Rods*



gulf coast rodworks said:


> Built two Rods for customer today. each 5ft. length fast tip. split grip. with 12 micro guides on each one. butt wrap. name bass decal exc. a bait casting rod. with lews reels on each on with braid. good thing. he said he could put a lure on a dime at 20 ft. with this set up. his father had one built years ago. he let me throw it when he came to pick up. he was right... i just thought it was a strange build. learning things every day.


Twelve guides on a 5 foot rod? Strange build; indeed. What system for guide placement are you using?? Just curious? C2


----------



## gulf coast rodworks (Apr 3, 2012)

Charlie 2. I just ran static tests with same reel owner had until i found spacing that would work. my main concern was line hitting blank with the micros. real pain in the butt. it all came out well. the rod had 5'' butt 3& 3 quarter inch reel seat. from reel seat to first guide was 13.25 . from tip . spacing was 1.5-1.5-1.5-2.5-3.5-3.5-3.5-4-4-4-4-5.5. all pretty much equail spacing. I did not like the first guide from reel seat beaing 13.25 but after static tests . it is what it is. plus i did not like all the micros with my fat fingers. customer was happy. I might build one for me. like i need another rod.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*River Rods*

Thanks for the reply. I'd like to see the curve/action of a rod like that. It would have to be a real 'noodle' rod.

On rods with micros, I always suggest using a spiral wrap. It eliminates the line clearance problem and lets you use less guides. Some people don't like it because it 'looks funny'. 

Even with micros; it's hard to envision 12 guides on a 5 foot rod. I have 10 guides on a 12 foot crappie pole.

Again; thanks for the reply. I learn new things by asking questions. C2


----------



## gulf coast rodworks (Apr 3, 2012)

charlie2. I have a spiral wraped rod that i use for redfish and trout. I really like the way it feels . no pull from one side to other. with baitcaster. its pretty well banged up. I will try your suggestion with the micros on next one. I made some up a couple of years ago for sale. had the same problem. people could not get used to them. I still have them. oh well. sorry for rambling.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

gulf coast rodworks said:


> Built two Rods for customer today. each 5ft. length fast tip. split grip. with 12 micro guides on each one. butt wrap. name bass decal exc. a bait casting rod. with lews reels on each on with braid. good thing. he said he could put a lure on a dime at 20 ft. with this set up. his father had one built years ago. he let me throw it when he came to pick up. he was right... i just thought it was a strange build. learning things every day.



PIXORBAN!!!
Very interesting.....


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Spiral Wraps*



gulf coast rodworks said:


> charlie2. I have a spiral wraped rod that i use for redfish and trout. I really like the way it feels . no pull from one side to other. with baitcaster. its pretty well banged up. I will try your suggestion with the micros on next one. I made some up a couple of years ago for sale. had the same problem. people could not get used to them. I still have them. oh well. sorry for rambling.


You're talking right down my alley with spiral wraps. I learned to spiral wrap from Joy Dunlap many moons ago. I used them on boat rods, but always toyed with the idea of usung them on a long rod.

Through many 'experiments', I have perfected the use of spirals on a long surf rod. It will help with wrist problems after along day of 'running and gunning'. I could talk about spiral wraps and rodbuilding all day.

Where are you located? Maybe we can get together to discuss methods and techniques. Maybe I'll learn something. C2


----------



## gulf coast rodworks (Apr 3, 2012)

charlie2. I met joy dunlap over in destin in early seventies. I was just curious about rodbuilding at that time. he rebuilt a old sears ted williams bottom rod for a friend of mine. he removed the wood butt and replaced it with cord. first time i had ever seen a turks head knot. very nice man. but he got tired of all my questions and ran us off. last i heard he moved to alabama. not sure if he is still with us or not. I live in navarre . if you would like to talk shop call me.......850-375-3075. michael staggs. I have never seen a spiral wraped surf rod . sounds great. like joy i have many questions for ya.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*River Rods*

I was sationed at Eglin when I first met Joy Dunlap. I guess that he felt sorry for a poor GI that he relented and showed me the 'Robert's Wrap', as he called it.

It went around the rod with 5 guides in about 8 inches. I built this way for boat rods which don't reqire casting. I wanted to cast with it so set out to do so. After a lot of experimentation I now wrap long surf rods with spiral wraps.

I don't do micros because I can't see them. My 'micros' on a surf rod usually run about 10mm.

I have to go and run my trapline. I'll call you later. C2


----------

